# Please help.......if you can



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I really didn?t want to resort to posting this on the forum, but it looks as though there aren?t many options at this point. I?ve been looking for employment for the past couple of weeks. I graduated from Spring Hill College in Mobile in 2002 w/ a bachelor?s degree in marketing with a 3.74/4.00. I worked for Penske Truck Leasing here in Pensacola for over 3 years ending up as an assistant district manager. That experience included management, P&L, business plan, sales, logistics, as well as scheduling and hiring employees. I left Penske for a better opportunity and more money in October 2005. This was a company based out of DC that was contracted by the USDOT and FMCSA. They conduct safety audits and inspections on new trucking companies. I traveled from New Orleans to Miami and evaluated and ?graded? the past performance of the companies and left them w/ suggestions and requirements to be compliant w/ federal DOT regulations. Unfortunately, a few weeks back, 20 of us were laid off because our company did not get a renewal of several key contracts. I?m definitely interested in any suggestions or help at this point. I do the regular careerbuilder and monster visits each day and have signed up with the county and city websites as well. Any help is greatly appreciated. Please PM me if you know of anything and I can email a resume. Thanks!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Drew Miller


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck Drew.....wish I could help you!!!:grouphug:toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck with the job hunt Drew. I have been keeping a look out for anything for you. This area proves to be difficult for educated folks to get a decent paying job.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Drew... if you have any diesel mechanic experience.... they are hiring here. You can work as much as you want... or as little. Of course.. the more you work... the more money you make. They have decent bennies too.

Pam


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I said before, looks like were going to have to move! Good luck!

There are no job's in this town, unless you want to work 40 hrs.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump Anything???

We are the unemployed fishing forum memebers. 

www.Unemployedfisherman.com


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Mark. Keep those extremely small unemployment checks coming!!  At least I feel like I'm getting some of my tax money back. www.pleasepaymetogofishingeveryday.com


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey do you want to go down to Davis and sit on the corner with me Friday?

I'm going to get some old cloths and roll around in the dirt and make a sign.:reallycrying


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

Those monster boards are great finders, but don't simply submitt your resume. Go down in person and submit.

The job I'm at now I found on monster. I submitted my resume but didn't hear from them. I then went down in person and submitted. Got the job. I was talking and they said they got thousands of resumes, to many to sort and they ended up trashing the majority of them.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Last ditch effort bump! Starting to get desperate. Anyone know of anything out there right now? Might bump again in the AM, so don't get upset with me. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Drew- My company (ExxonMobil) is hiring right now. It's very competitive but it pays well. PM me if you like...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Glock-Man...thats ruff, especially in this economy.....hope that you are able to find something..and quick bro!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Drew... sent you a pm.


----------

